# Nothing happens in Heaven unless...



## Richard King (Jul 23, 2006)

I was just flipping channels and I heard Creflo Dollar on TBN say...

"Nothing happens in heaven UNLESS someone on earth decrees it. Heaven is limited. If no one prays and makes a request then heaven is powerless."

Scary thought. 
I would hate to believe it.
His megachurch audience 'Amened' and bought it.

Then he said..."you will hear people say that sometimes God's answer to your prayer is NO or not now. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that. "

[Edited on 7-24-2006 by Richard King]


----------



## MW (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> Then he said..."you will hear people say that sometimes God's answer to your prayer is NO or not now. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that. "



James 4:3, Ye ask, and receive not, because ye ask amiss, that ye may consume it upon your lusts.

If they speak not according to this word it is because there is no light in them.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 23, 2006)

he got around that later (supposedly). He said, "if you prayin' right you will be answered."
Praying right was defined as..."having faith".


----------



## Larry Hughes (Jul 23, 2006)

Creflo Dollar is one of those spoken of in Jude, he IS without a doubt a false teacher. He is a monster. No apology can be made for his filthy language!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> Creflo Dollar is one of those spoken of in Jude, he IS without a doubt a false teacher. He is a monster. No apology can be made for his filthy language!



Jude 1:16 These are grumblers, finding fault, following after their {own} lusts; they speak arrogantly, flattering people for the sake of {gaining an} advantage.
Jude 1:17 Â¶ But you, beloved, ought to remember the words that were spoken beforehand by the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ,
Jude 1:18 that they were saying to you, "In the last time there will be mockers, following after their own ungodly lusts."
Jude 1:19 These are the ones who cause divisions, worldly-minded, devoid of the Spirit.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 24, 2006)

"If any man teach otherwise, and consent not to wholesome words, even the words of our Lord Jesus Christ, and to the doctrine which is according to godliness; He is proud, knowing nothing, but doting about questions and strifes of words, whereof cometh envy, strife, railings, evil surmisings, Perverse disputings of men of corrupt minds, and destitute of the truth, supposing that gain is godliness: from such withdraw thyself." 

I Timothy 6:3-5

[Edited on 7-24-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------

